# Am i the only one that feels this way???



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, i was forwarded a paragraph from www.ridingtours.com by a friend who shares my view. 

On their "Horse safety" section there is a paragraph about oversized riders, that i just think isnt right and is just rude. I have so many issues with it, and i have sent them a email about it. {Awaiting a response}

Here is the article and think link if you would like to read it.

*Overweight and out of shape* - Riding is an athletic sport which demands good muscles and a trim body for the best results. Those who feel that it should be like sitting on a motor cycle should stick to motor cycles. A rider who is overweight cannot perform as well because he puts more stress on the same muscles if he is 20 lbs. overweight. If he falls, an injury is more likely because the greater weight puts more stress on the same bones. It goes without saying that extra lbs. make a huge difference to the horse. Look how jockeys struggle over a pound and what a little extra weight does to the speed of a race horse. Overweight people do not like to recognize the importance of weight and fitness in horse safety.

Horse Safety - Maximizing Equestrian Safety


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Lets have a look at this

*Overweight and out of shape* - Riding is an athletic sport which demands good muscles and a trim body for the best results.

Can't really argue with that, the better athlete the rider is, the better the horse can perform

Those who feel that it should be like sitting on a motor cycle should stick to motor cycles. 

Probably true, there is a world of difference between a bike and a horse

A rider who is overweight cannot perform as well because he puts more stress on the same muscles if he is 20 lbs. Overweight. 

Again probably quite true

If he falls, an injury is more likely because the greater weight puts more stress on the same bones. 

Never sure about this one, could also argue that better padding would protect a rider, well at that point a faller.

It goes without saying that extra lbs. Make a huge difference to the horse. Look how jockeys struggle over a pound and what a little extra weight does to the speed of a race horse.

Also true, that's why they handicap racehorses by adding weight

Overweight people do not like to recognize the importance of weight and fitness in horse safety.

To be honest this is the only bit that I have an issue with.

But, I do have some sympathy with stables that rent horses and do holiday packages, the horses work hard and long, quite often the riders aren't that experienced, and putting a weight limit on is only sensible. 



Before anyone shouts, remember that I am myself a BIG rider


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

I dont care for the fact of it sounds like it was written by a random somebody. But we do have to face the facts that we do put our horses in a potenatlly dangerous spot- But we all know the extend of our horses as well.

So conclusion: It's not dangerous. Its only dangerous if your a novice.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I have to agree that the person that wrote the article is clearly not a professional of any sort, and therefor it's nothing more then an opinion. IMO anyway.


----------



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

I wrote in red 



Golden Horse said:


> Lets have a look at this
> 
> *Overweight and out of shape* - Riding is an athletic sport which demands good muscles and a trim body for the best results.
> 
> ...


----------



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

KissTheRing said:


> I dont care for the fact of it sounds like it was written by a random somebody. But we do have to face the facts that we do put our horses in a potenatlly dangerous spot- But we all know the extend of our horses as well.
> 
> So conclusion: It's not dangerous. Its only dangerous if your a novice.


I agree.
Most riders do understand the size of themselves compared to what the horse can take and be comfortable. I completely agree, dangerous for a novice but i just think its common sense "Whoops my butts to big for this horse" you know?


----------



## Kimmylikestojump (Dec 20, 2011)

Being a plus sized rider, I've run into this on vacations. If you explain to them that you are an active and current rider, this is usually waived unless you happen to be bigger than the equipment or horses they have available. If they only have 16" western saddles, I can do it. If I needed a 17, they wouldn't be able to accommodate me. If all they had were say...Paso Finos, I know I would feel uncomfortable riding something small and slightly built. 

These types of disclaimers are written for the overweight crowd on vacation who thinks it would (and is) fun to just pull and kick and gallop along while being significantly overweight with no 'riders muscles'. At 5'8" and 225#, I am a good, balanced and dare I say light rider. A person my same size who has never ridden before would feel twice the weight to a horse.


----------



## SouthernComfort (May 13, 2010)

I have to say I agree. But I did ride my horse at 290 lbs (no longer weigh that). I posted a terrible pic of me and him on the "if you dare" thread. I was a terrible rider, but my horse didn't have a problem carring me. I have since learned the error of my bad seat and riding.





Travellersmom88 said:


> I wrote in red


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I have see a lot of skinny people fall and get real bang up so the last part does not make sense:shock:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Back again with my thoughts again in green.

Look, I totally understand why you are upset with the statement, but all I'm saying is that it's difficult to challenge the truth of it. :wink:






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Golden Horse*
> _Lets have a look at this
> 
> ...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Travellersmom88 said:


> If he falls, an injury is more likely because the greater weight puts more stress on the same bones.


I have to agree with this part though. Not just bones, joints as well. 

However I don't think "plus" always = "out of shape". I also have seen "plus" riders to be very good riders with the great seat and hands with happy horse carrying them around. And those who take riding seriously (whether "plus" or not) will ALWAYS care for the horse well-being. So personally I'd say yes, the big chunk of that article sounds quite insulting.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

the same thing could be said about driving and other things


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> So personally I'd say yes, the big chunk of that article sounds quite insulting.



It may be insulting, but in the context it is written it is probably true. That is why I broke it down, if you do that it's hard to argue for them to pull it.:-(


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I think that section was certainly not written as well as it could/should have been for sure.

But have you looked at that site? They're not talking about the 1-2 hour trail rides. These are riding holidays, most of which are 5-7 days long (the minimum seems to be 3 days). That could be why they are a bit more, errrr, emphatic about rider fitness.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Golden Horse said:


> It may be insulting, but in the context it is written it is probably true. That is why I broke it down, if you do that it's hard to argue for them to pull it.:-(


I think as already mentioned the person who wrote it doesn't sound very professional (at least to me). If we consider people who don't know how or barely can ride then yes, I definitely see the point of the article (the perfect example is trail riding barn where most people coming to ride have no experience, so weight will come in addition to bouncing around). But when it comes to people who know how to ride and do it for years - not so much. And as for jockeys it's the whole other beast. I'm not a plus really, but I'd NEVER qualify to be one with my height and wide bone structure (so I weight quite a bit I have to say  ).


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

The problem here is that most of this information is more or less true, no offense to anyone who believes otherwise. But it's just offensive to the people that it is projected to. The author or the article should have taken a little more consideration when writing it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am still going to ride because its good therapy for my 
balance 
I love riding 
no body can say different


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

This is me riding Lamar


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Who cares what anyone says. It is how you want to feel, how you want to look and how much discipline you will have to achieve it and how much indulgence you allow yourself. Do a bit of reading, watch fitness & health show, it's all it takes. If you are comfortable in how you look & how you feel and don't care to make changes, ignore what anyone says, it's their problem, they don't live in your body. We all have to live our health, body, image choices, everyone else, get lost.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Do you have snow where you are? 
Are your horses out in it too


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

Jake and Dai said:


> But have you looked at that site? They're not talking about the 1-2 hour trail rides. These are riding holidays, most of which are 5-7 days long (the minimum seems to be 3 days). That could be why they are a bit more, errrr, emphatic about rider fitness.


Exactly that^. This company organizes SERIOUS riding tours, where you are riding 6-7 hours a day for sometimes two weeks at a time. Many of their trips cross some strenuous terrain and involve quite a bit of fast paced work. A rider needs to be quite fit to keep up with the group over that period of time.


----------

